# Two Suns in the Sky



## WorldWar1812 (Sep 14, 2020)

I couldn't find on this forum, any topic related.

Probably somo of you has heard about it. It seems reported since almost 2010, but it seems it's a phenomenon actually increasing.

I mean about this question of TWO SUNS in the sky. Some people are reporting this and uploading videos on youtube. Some says it's simply an optical phenomena.
I don't know, as optical behaviour of the atmosphere it's full of mysteries, and maybe as currently our skies due to geoengineering are full of metallic nanoparticles and maybe that's the reason enforcing the mirror effect that the atmosphere has in itś own nature. It's really intrigant to me, because I think on another option or magnetic disturbances.

Who knows. Usually this phenomena itś being reported on sunrise or sunset (this means when sun itś far from you or low in the horizon.







I think about on magnetic disturbances provoking sun double projection or bifurcation, temporarilly.

Stunning Star Wars double sun filmed in sky above Wales




Star Wars fans stunned after 'two suns' are spotted in UK sky during storm Ophelia

During a storm or a cloudy day there are some known optical effects, but this "doble sun" sometimes appears on clear and clean skies too.

Star Wars Tatooine



Two Suns in the Sunset by Pink Floyd - Songfacts




Star Wars film-buff captures incredible double sunset





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Two Suns in the Sky


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks for the recovery !!!

..........









Since a few years we see this very bizarre phenomenon in the skies.
Maybe related to this?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ent-earths-magnetic-field-growing/3398864001/

................................. 





................................... 







> The South Atlantic Anomaly, or SAA, an unusually weak spot in Earth's magnetic field, is growing and splitting into two lobes. For Earthlings, the SAA creates no noticeable harm on the ground – but in space, the anomaly is like a "pothole" for satellites and spacecraft.



.................................






As sun traverses through this area, earth magnetic field that is being weakened takes the sun to behave erratic and bizarre.

Obviously the system has predicted this long ago (so they really know how our world works), to disguise this into ridiculous narratives, such as "artificial sun" or the laughing nibiru tale. 


...................................................






In fact, don't getting this too far on symbolic level I wonder why Patagonia is so important.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andinia_Plan
Alle warten auf das licht.


........................


----------



## TsiTech (Jan 1, 2021)

WorldWar1812 said:


> ........................



it is very interesting now that i;ve probably seen this flag 1000000 times, I never really took any notice or ask any questions (mentally, or via google about countries flag/designs), now I see this image and i have a billion thoughts in my head, its amazing once you see something, you can't unsee it.

_examples from a post of here:_
​from the site ' tart-aria.info but the credit is bringing such site to the forefront from the topic by Catalyst @ An overlooked symbol of the old civilization _(edit: if you spend time on this page, you'll see the links I'm referring to, in case this image confuses someone)_

seeking knowledge is probably going to drive me insane lol.
Majority of this stuff is mind blowing and confusing.
Also first time hearing anything about "*The South Atlantic Anomaly*" wiki seems to show interest of this around 2007... ?!
But the wiki entries are start from September of 2002.
(Wiki) A pretty cool feature Wiki has i never noticed, stats of the wiki page,
i usually like to look at this, during my "politics" thing, we used wiki edits (example from South Altantic Ano') to check for fraud and "authorized personnel editor" (fancy way of saying someone gets paid to make sure certain wiki pages are not overly "descriptive" or maintain Main stream knowledge. 

So i did a little more "quick searching" on google Ngram around 1939~ish.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 1, 2021)

I am believing in two Suns. On year 2014 I was take a Photo after the Sunset. On this Photo you can still see our normal Sun on the right (behind the tress ) and another red Sun on the left, higher than the normal Sun. The other red Sun had moved faster than our normal Sun.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Jan 3, 2021)

It's a big headache of course.

Just watch carefully 1:10
Refraction? or Magnetic Effect?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeeman_effect

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3tydmRmg_


----------



## Johnny (Jan 4, 2021)

Truth is always hidden in plain sight ; I am curious what you all think of this perspective: Based on < SH Perspectives 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5aM6ubFEcI_


Cheers


----------

